# food processor for grinding meat



## wilwn (Sep 6, 2006)

anybody know of a good, cheap food processor for making meat patties?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 6, 2006)

wilwn said:


> anybody know of a good, cheap food processor for making meat patties?



I have a Wolfgang Puck model (11 cup I think).  It also comes with blades for chopping, shredding, slicing, emulsifying and a dough blade.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2006)

IMO, you will need a meat grinder to grind meat (Like in the pic posted by Iain).  I dont think a food processor would do the job.


----------



## wilwn (Sep 6, 2006)

cool, i'll look into that. thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 6, 2006)

There are some attachments for Stand mixers... I know Kitchenaid has one.

http://www.kitchenaid.com/catalog/product.jsp?src=Stand+Mixer+Accessories&cat=158&prod=353

However Kitchenaid is a pretty pricey peice of equipment.


----------



## wilwn (Sep 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There are some attachments for Stand mixers... I know Kitchenaid has one.
> 
> http://www.kitchenaid.com/catalog/product.jsp?src=Stand+Mixer+Accessories&cat=158&prod=353
> 
> However Kitchenaid is a pretty pricey peice of equipment.



i think i'd rather just go with a manual one.  btw, do you know what kind of stores would carry them.  i checked online at macy's and target and didn't find much.  i'd prefer to go to an actual store to get one.


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 6, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> IMO, you will need a meat grinder to grind meat (Like in the pic posted by Iain). I dont think a food processor would do the job.


 
A regular food processor has done a fine job for me.  Just make sure you have a decent blade and ensure the meat is diced into small enough peices.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 7, 2006)

in Canada....Lee Valley Tools or princess auto.

Any where else it's harder to say but I'd put my money on a hunting supply store or possibly a hardware store.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 7, 2006)

What's wrong with chewing?


----------



## largepkg (Sep 7, 2006)

Actually, a food processor will do the job just fine. Just make sure you start with small enough pieces (1'' cubes is fine) and don't over fill the processor. Also, use small pulses and don't over process or it will turn into whipped meat.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There are some attachments for Stand mixers... I know Kitchenaid has one.
> 
> http://www.kitchenaid.com/catalog/product.jsp?src=Stand+Mixer+Accessories&cat=158&prod=353
> 
> However Kitchenaid is a pretty pricey peice of equipment.




This mixer is bad ass! I just received one (stainless model) as an engagement gift and it came with more attachments than I know what to do with. No meat grinder though.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

I am far from gay... but that is a pretty sweet gift.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I am far from gay...




Thanks for pointing that out.

What's this world coming to when you have to qualify you response prior to responding?

Us men should be able to cook a chocolate cake, bake some sugar cookies, or even make a ginger bread house without fear of being labeled homosexual!

OK, maybe I went a little far with the ginger bread house.


----------



## wilwn (Sep 8, 2006)

alright guys, i got a meat grinder per iain's advice, and ground up ten bucks worth of chicken breast from costco  .


edit: i had to get it from a hardware store if anyone cares...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> IMO, you will need a meat grinder to grind meat (Like in the pic posted by Iain). I dont think a food processor would do the job.


No you don't. I have a nice grinder but hate cleaning the damn thing. So for the last two yrs, i have been using a food processer and love the texture. I use it on breast chicken also.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess so. I've never tried the food processor to grind meat. I would imaginge the texture would not be the same as meat ground in a grinder given the difference in the types of blades. But i'll take you guys word for it


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, you can grind it in a processor as mentioned.  Works great.  Never tried it with chicken, tho.  that'll go on the list.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 11, 2006)

like tough mentioned, the cleanup beats all.  You can also add spices and whatever else on the initial step.  And you can combine different types of meat at the beginning, like veal, pork and beef for that ultimate spaghetti sauce and meatballs.


----------

